# New Doggie!



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

Another rescue wuzzie.  one year old Golden Retriever. 
we got this guy from a couple that had him chained up on their back porch. 
he was fed reasonably well, but he was dirty and his nails looked like they had never been trimmed. 
they had "trained" him not to go into the house so well that when we picked him up, we literally had to drag him into the house to get to the front door. (fenced back yard with no gate so no access from the outside) I guess they didn't want him scratching their hardwood floors. 
 He was absolutely terrified to set even one paw inside the house. 
we had to drag him into OUR house, and when we did get him inside, he would stay on the rug and refuse step on the tile. 

we  have had him a few days now, and I can at least walk him outside and bring him in without having to drag him. 
he still will not walk on the tile, so we put rugs down in the hallway so he can get from the carpeted living room to our carpeted bedroom and not feel trapped in one spot. 
he wont even go on the tile to get to the food and water bowels, I had to put those on the carpet too. 
He seems to love everyone, and is great with kids. he gets along well with our 4 year old, and the upstairs neighbors kids. 
hopefully he will eventually understand he has free roam of the house and start moving around more places. 
He came with the name "Magic" but...that is a suck name. He responds to it though, so i am hesitant to change it. 

His ears were FILTHY. Black on the inside and full of dirt..but he let the wife clean them with a solution we got from the vet without any fuss. He also let me clip his nails with minimal fuss. 
he did NOT like getting a bath though, but he was so dirty and smelled bad so it wasn't really an option. He still needs another bath or two before he will really be clean. The people we got him from said they just didn't have time for him. Now, I ask you....WHO doesn't  have time for this guy?!?
Our last wuzzie was a foster rescue, and we found a nice family  home for her Saturday morning.  Saturday afternoon we heard about this guy, and by that evening we drove out to pick him up. 
I think we will be keeping him. 


View attachment 59563 View attachment 59564


----------



## limr (Nov 4, 2013)

What a cutie! His little crooked smile in the first picture is killing me  And good for you for rescuing him!

Change the name. Just say the new name in the same tone of voice that you say the old name. And say it a lot, especially when giving him his food or affection. He'll respond to the pitch and intonation rather than the specific phonetic sounds. Maybe also make it a two-syllable name. But yeah, you can definitely change a name and train the dog to respond to it


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2013)

What cute pup-dog!


----------



## paigew (Nov 4, 2013)

Aww bless his heart. I used to train dogs if you would like some help. I would recommend clicker training him to get over his fear of the tile floors. I'd be happy to go into more detail.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 4, 2013)

Sounds like magic needs lots of love that I am sure he will get now. I have a few nasty words for the previous owners but best kept to my self. Congrats on the new family member, he is a beautiful pooch. I rescued lots of dogs and generally it don't take long to feel secure.


----------



## baturn (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like a keeper to me. Lucky him! Lucky you!


----------



## leeroix (Nov 4, 2013)

People suck. I can't understand how people can treat other animals with disrespect. It makes me very sad.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 4, 2013)

When I was a teen I saw two other teens trying tape a cherry bomb to a kittens tail and What happen next is unclear to me I just remember seeing both kids laying on the ground and the kitten free from any harm. Apparently I must have temporarily snapped and beat the snot out of them. I thought the police would show up to my house but nothing ever happened. :hail:


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

The worst part is, they had a really nice house. Nice clothes, new computers, laptops, huge LED TV, lot of nice things. 

Then they buy a puppy, chain him up in their patio, and leave him there. 
Poor dog is desperate for attention, but doesn't know how to go up to people and get it. He outgrew his collar, but they just kept it on him even though it is too small. 
He still needs another bath or two just to get all clean. At least his ears and nails are done. 

Next stop is the vet for his rabies and County tags. Going to schedule a neutering too. 

He is such a loving fluffball too. I have no idea why you would get such a friendly dog and then never let him be around you. Doesn't matter though, hes ours now


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2013)

Wonderful.   :heart:    He is lucky to have you!   

I'm willing to bet he is going to live to please you, especially as he gets more and more used to his new home.   You could probably start by calling him Magic but include "the new name" right after it.  Say them together often, while brushing or feeding or whatever.   Eventually you drop the Magic.   

He is already a beautiful dog, but will be even more so once you get done cleaning him up.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 4, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> The worst part is, they had a really nice house. Nice clothes, new computers, laptops, huge LED TV, lot of nice things.
> 
> Then they buy a puppy, chain him up in their patio, and leave him there.
> Poor dog is desperate for attention, but doesn't know how to go up to people and get it. He outgrew his collar, but they just kept it on him even though it is too small.
> ...


Sir, you are a good man and must be a one great EP.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2013)

He's beautiful; good job, Pixmedic.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 4, 2013)

I was thinking more like a lab than a retriever.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 4, 2013)

Jason, some people are idiots.  There's no polite or PC way of putting it.  They show it through their actions, and by what they think is important.  Magic is beginning to learn that there are other kinds of humans.  Let us be thankful.  And congratulations.


----------



## annamaria (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful dog love the crooked smile!!  I am glad you have him hope you have many happy years with the adorable pup.


----------



## SashaT (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool dogs for sure!


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 4, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Jason, some people are idiots. There's no polite or PC way of putting it. They show it through their actions, and by what they think is important. Magic is beginning to learn that there are other kinds of humans. Let us be thankful. And congratulations.


Amen to that.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

UPDATE!

Got "Magic" a harness yesterday. he seems to tolerate it well. 
the collar he came with was too small. i can only guess they bought a medium collar when he was smaller and never replaced it. it was so tight around his neck i had trouble getting it off him. House training does not seem to be a problem, thankfully.  He is very unsure about taking treats though, and i assume that he has never been given any. he isn't sure what to do with the beggin strips or biscuits.  he DID eat the big meat bone we got him. 
he is very hesitant to walk up to anyone, but is very friendly about it. if you don't run right up on him, he will let you pet him. he seems almost desperate for attention, but hesitant to go up to people for it. 

He seems to be good on the leash too. he pulls a little, but not too much, and he will pretty much go where you want him to.
he gets along well with our neighbors dog, and hopefully this will be a continuing trend so i can take him to the dog park a few times a week.


----------

